# USD transfer from a Philippine bank ?



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

What is the best way of moving US dollars sitting in Filipino bank account to the US ?
For same account holder.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

It seems to be not worth it!
They will charge you an arm and leg for doing it.

If your branch is in the province, call (if they answer) ahead of time. They may not have enough USD in the till


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I just did this last week, more or less... From BPI we got a good rate from pesos to USD because it was a Peso account. From there we were going to use Western Union. We had to call BPI in advance because the first time my wife went they claimed to not have the $2,700. 
What ended up happening was that my wife hand carried it back to the states due to a death in the family, so we did not test the Western Union leg of the journey. Bank to Bank seemed more trouble than it was worth, and Bank to credit union near impossible. Hope this helps...Western Union was going to cost about 45 USD to send 2,700 USD.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

pijoe said:


> I just did this last week, more or less... From BPI we got a good rate from pesos to USD because it was a Peso account. From there we were going to use Western Union. We had to call BPI in advance because the first time my wife went they claimed to not have the $2,700.
> What ended up happening was that my wife hand carried it back to the states due to a death in the family, so we did not test the Western Union leg of the journey. Bank to Bank seemed more trouble than it was worth, and Bank to credit union near impossible. Hope this helps...Western Union was going to cost about 45 USD to send 2,700 USD.


Thanks PIJOE!
It's exactly like you said. 
BPI branches don't carry USD much, for many reasons. Plus, getting any money out of this dump ... I mean country, will make it more expensive. Western Union will let you, for a fee, but up to a limit. I think it's $3000 USD.


----------

